# S: GTX460 mit 1Gb oder mehr



## Zollenspieker33 (4. Februar 2012)

Hat sich schon erledigt, Thread kann dirch gemacht werden.



Grafikkarte muss in Ordnung sein und funktionieren. 
Unbedingt aus Nichtraucherhaushalt.

Angebote hier oder als PN.


Gruß


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

also ich könnte dir meine GTX 460 verkaufen - die Karte hat aber nur 768MB. Natürlich ist es ein Nichtraucherhaushalt. Übertaktet war sie auch nie. Schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen (sorry Enisra) und berechnet mir gerade die MW3 Texturen  

Wenn du die Karte kaufen möchtest, kannst du dich gerne melden.


----------

